# Stunning pic....Mother and Son



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

This just took my breath away...........


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

That's a beautiful pic!
I'd have it framed


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

What a perfect picture! I love how Arnie is looking up at his mama  The puppies are getting so "big"!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Beautiful picture


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone....I am glad you all like it.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

That picture is awesome! It needs to be framed.
Would also be a perfect portrait for luv ballet to do.

Little Arnie looks so much like his Mama.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

MSBOOTS said:


> That picture is awesome! It needs to be framed.
> Would also be a perfect portrait for luv ballet to do.
> 
> Little Arnie looks so much like his Mama.


 
It sure would.


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

*Precious*

How cute! It's mini me! HA!


----------



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

That is a very sweet and beautiful picture. I wish I had a picture of my baby with his mommy.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

That is so gorgeous. I agree with everyone else, HAVE IT FRAMED!  It is so amazing.


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!! How precious!! She looks like such a proud momma! And she should be too, her puppy is adorable!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Awww so handsome


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone...I am getting that one framed.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

that is an amazing pic


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

:love4: that is a wonderful photo julie :love4:


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG! there looking at eachother :love5:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

This is a wonderful picture! It should be in one of those Dog Calendars. Maybe you can try having it chosen for publication.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I too agree wonderful pic!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

That's a fabulous picture!
It should be put in one of those Chihuahua hand books!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I would get that made into a proper picture, blown up and framed on your wall.
That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks .....I will.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What an incredible picture. They are both beautiful little dogs. Congrats.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

That's one of the most loving, beautiful pictures I have ever seen! Amazing!!!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

This is the best picture I've ever seen! It's so perfect. You can feel the mother-baby bond. They look as if they are staring at each other's eyes. Please do frame it. Make portrait out of it too.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

MSBOOTS said:


> That picture is awesome! It needs to be framed.
> Would also be a perfect portrait for luv ballet to do.


 I'm an artist too! The pic is great for a portrait. I can make it and send it to you if you like it!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I have sent you a pm Kat. xxxx


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

The photo is so beautiful. You can feel the love and affection between the two. It's almost like we're peeping into something so private between a mom and her child. It brought back memories of my own human children and then there came a little tear in the corner of my eye. It's so special - a once in a lifetime photo.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

They are really both so beautiful and I'm not a huge smoothcoat fan but I've always had a soft spot for Triny. Amazing photo Julie.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

that pic is soooo cute, awww thats sooo sweet i too would get that framed...


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I think that is one of the cutest pictures I've have ever seen. I have a chi calendar and it is as good if not cuter than the pictures in it!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

toby'smom said:


> I think that is one of the cutest pictures I've have ever seen. I have a chi calendar and it is as good if not cuter than the pictures in it!!


awwww thanks, I would love to send it to a calendar but I dont know where to send it to?


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

That's such a spectacular pic!
Now if only you get the same with Smiffy and Cyrus! :love5:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

iluvmyvikin said:


> That's such a spectacular pic!
> Now if only you get the same with Smiffy and Cyrus! :love5:


 
I know I will have to try


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> That's a beautiful pic!
> I'd have it framed


:nod:

ABSOLUTELY! That is BEAUTIFUL!!  YOu could even have it printed in black and white and then frame it and it would bring out the accents a lot!! THe picture is gorgeous, Julie!!


----------

